# ~ Decision Made ~ ... In 2 days !!!



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm in total shock here. Not sure whether to be excited or scared. 
Woke up to an email that a decision has been made on my application. 

Only 2 days ago I rec'd a message that my package had arrived. 
Yesterday, an email my package was being prepared for the ECO in Sheffield. 
Now I'm terrified that for some reason my application was rejected. 

We had applied for a visa in 2012 through an immigration lawyer in the UK and he really messed up things for us, so we expected our application this time to be scrutinized more than people applying for the first time. 

Here is today's email message from Sheffield: 
"A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK." 

Then we received another email with our DHL tracking number, showing our documents are presently @ Heathrow airport in route to me. I'm thinking I might actually receive my visa at the door later today, since it was already at Heathrow when I woke up. 

I SOOOOOOO VERY MUCH want my visa to be inside of my passport. It's going to be a very nervous day for me, today. 
I'll update everyone when my package arrives. Keeping my fingers crossed. 

Delivery of documents in Sheffield: (VFS Email confirmation) ... 7 April 2015 
Documentation being prepared for ECO at the Sheffield office: (Email confirmation) ... 8 April 2015 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks 
Decision email received: ... 9 April 2015 ... 2 days total !!! 
Date your visa was received: ( nervously waiting now )


----------



## hallelr (Jan 8, 2015)

Good luck! I'm sure you are good. I'm still waiting! It's torture, I didn't do priority so I'm sure it's still just sitting there.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks so much Hallelr.

I'm already a basket case. 
Terrified of another refusal.

Our first refusal, was the right decision by HO. 
After we rec'd and read their decision we totally agreed with HO, seeing the way our immigration lawyer had put our case together.
It was shocking how many things he did wrong.

In my heart, I feel I did submit a good application this time and followed the wonderful advice of Joppa, Nyclon and other experts so generously provided.
I can't think of any reason why my application would not be approved but a one day decision from preparing for the ECO to waking up to the decision email this morning has me definitely on edge.

This waiting truly is stressful.
Wish they would let people know what the decision is and not make us wait until our passports are returned.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

It's been said on here that refusals take longer than approvals as they need to be reviewed and the refusal letter written. So try to stay positive...


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Pallykin said:


> It's been said on here that refusals take longer than approvals as they need to be reviewed and the refusal letter written. So try to stay positive...


thanks Pallykin. Hugssss
that's just what I need right now.


----------



## Rocketlenz (Sep 9, 2014)

Good luck!!


----------



## silken (Apr 2, 2015)

Good luck, really hope it's good news for you! The waiting is just torture but Sheffield seem to have been making decisions fairly quickly recently so don't read too much into the very quick processing time


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Well I have been checking the tracking site every hour but nothing more has been added since I woke up. 
Thursday, April 09, 2015 Location	.... Time	..... Pieces 1	
Shipment information received	LONDON-HEATHROW - UK	13:44


----------



## lizard0924 (Jan 8, 2015)

I think the fast turnaround is a good sign...don't stress. Lots of folks have had really fast decisions and so far nobody that posted about their fast turnaround has come back and posted that it was a rejection. The odds are in your favor it would seem... 

Besides...(in my most zen voice)...no matter what decision was made, there is zero you can do about it at the moment so worrying only takes away from your enjoyment of the moment...go for a walk, go shopping, do some yoga, have a cocktail...whatever trips your trigger...and forget about UK visas for a few hours. 

Namaste


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Sometimes packages miss being scanned, and the suddenly are much further along in the journey. Hopefully that's the case here.

I agree, you should have a celebration that you will know soon and try channeling positive vibes.


----------



## LovelyNJLily86 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey, I'm pretty sure it's good news, I had a one day turn around and I was freaking out. I literally got my documents back the next day with my visa inside. You're not the only one, there has been a wave of people from the US and I guess Canada now that have been getting fast turn around and they have been successful! Good luck!

As Lizard said it's probably let Heathrow already, I don't like DHL they are the worst!








twee said:


> I'm in total shock here. Not sure whether to be excited or scared.
> Woke up to an email that a decision has been made on my application.
> 
> Only 2 days ago I rec'd a message that my package had arrived.
> ...


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

You folks are really great and super supportive.
We were so lucky to discover this wonderful website and receive all the help we have gotten from the experts and other visa application people.
Although I don't know the final outcome on my visa, I know I wouldn't have done the application as well as I tried without all the advice from here.

What is so special for me is, my husband is still with me here. He came over to help me get the house ready to sell.
His return to UK is in another week. ( I can't go with him though until the house is sold. )
Of course I'm driving him nuts with the hourly checks on DHL progress. 

Since my package has not yet left Heathrow, I imagine I won't get my passport / package back until tomorrow now.
That is fine though, as I don't have to sit through the weekend waiting at least.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

An update: 

Visa didn't arrive today, so guess it will be tomorrow now. 

We've gone for two walks so far. 
One this afternoon and another after finishing our supper meal. 

It's hard to truly chill and not think about the visa. 
I don't understand why the Home Office can't just tell you what the decision was when they write. 
Is there a reason for the secret ? Seems strange to me.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Privacy. They can't be certain who has access to your email.


----------



## KITKAT5 (Nov 4, 2014)

Crossing fingers and toes for you


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

KITKAT5 said:


> Crossing fingers and toes for you


Thanks KitKat. I'm still up and checking the DHL tracking site. 
My husband doesn't think he'll get much sleep tonight because of my anxiousness. * probably right * 

Good luck to you as well as you start the waiting.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Update : 

My package has arrived in British Columbia and gone through customs @ 6:31 AM
I'm assuming the next step is delivery to my door. 
I'm up, dressed and ready to rip open the package the moment the doorbell rings  

Will let people know the final result once I know.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

twee said:


> Update :
> 
> My package has arrived in British Columbia and gone through customs @ 6:31 AM
> I'm assuming the next step is delivery to my door.
> ...


Are you in British Columbia?

Does the tracking info show an ETA?

Where there any scans of the package between Heathrow and Canadian customs?

Hope it comes soon!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Pallykin said:


> Are you in British Columbia? Does the tracking info show an ETA? Where there any scans of the package between Heathrow and Canadian customs? Hope it comes soon!:fingerscrossed:


Yes, in British Columba

Estimated delivery says: ... Friday, April 10th ... By end of day

No scans showing on the DHL tracking site. Just when it left LHR and then it says ... Customs status updated @ British Columbia Canada
Now I'm assuming it's Vancouver airport that customs were done. If it went through customs at the Vanc international airport it shouldn't take too long to arrive at my house.

After the package clears customs does it need to go through any other service area?


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Didn't realise I should have clicked on the + sign of further details 


Further Detail: 
Shipment has been given a release by customs.

Next Step: 
Unless there is an adhoc exam or a stop by another regulatory authority the shipment will proceed to delivery.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

*glances up at the clock and notes it's 1 p.m. in Vancouver* 

I'd say that it's probably on the truck right now (this is assuming the final customs release was before 8am)... how far from YVR do you live?

I know that it's nerve wracking waiting for the DHL truck.

When I got my visa returned (3 years ago, also via DHL), it arrived at about 10:30am... I was living near 72nd & Scott Road (on the Delta side... no Surrey jokes, please) and my now husband (who was over on a visit) and I were out when it arrived.

Good luck to you... I hope the truck arrives soon!


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> *glances up at the clock and notes it's 1 p.m. in Vancouver* I'd say that it's probably on the truck right now... how far from YVR do you live? I know that it's nerve wracking waiting for the DHL truck. When I got my visa returned (also via DHL), it arrived at about 10:30am... I was living near 72nd & Scott Road (on the Delta side... no Surrey jokes, please) and my now husband (who was over on a visit) and I were out when it arrived. Good luck to you... I hope the truck arrives soon!


 No delivery yet  
I live right in Vancouver actually. In Kerrisdale area so about 12-15 mins from airport. 
Wish they would arrive soon, I'm so stressed out.

Cleared customs @6:31 AM 
I rushed to get up and dressed in case they were here by 7:00


----------



## LovelyNJLily86 (Feb 15, 2015)

Does one of the updates say it's with the delivery courier?




twee said:


> No delivery yet
> I live right in Vancouver actually. In Kerrisdale area so about 12-15 mins from airport.
> Wish they would arrive soon, I'm so stressed out.
> 
> ...


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi Lily, 

The DHL website says ....
" Unless there is an adhoc exam or a stop by another regulatory authority the shipment will proceed to delivery."


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

What a mess !!!!

My parcel has not arrived yet  
Frustrated, I called the DHL office and was told the tracking message only refers to a paper not my package ??? 
The paper tells customs that a package will be coming soon. 

Then the fellow said he can confirm that a package is enroute to me from LHR and will arrive later tonight at Vancouver international airport.
Once it clears customs tonight, then DHL will pick it up and put it on a truck for delivery on MONDAY. 
DHL do not work on Sat or Sun.

I asked the fellow why the tracking isn't showing another departure from LHR then? He said we don't send second tracking notes.

Has anybody else had this happen??? 
It sounds extremely odd to me. 

Why would a note that a package is coming need to be approved by customs ???


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

The DHL website definitely says delivery by the end of day, Friday April 10th
This is so upsetting.


----------



## LovelyNJLily86 (Feb 15, 2015)

I told you, I HATE DHL. They held some documents needed for my visa for over a week! They blamed us and said we didn't fill out the customs form correctly. I despise DHL!







twee said:


> The DHL website definitely says delivery by the end of day, Friday April 10th
> This is so upsetting.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Something is very fishy. 
I just find it hard to believe they will courier a letter from LHR saying a package is coming the next day. 
Also why would a single piece of paper need to go through customs when it arrives in Vanc. Canada.

There has been no additional notes put on the tracking site either in regards to an additional package arriving tonight. 
The fellow on the phone said they don't post more than one courier package. 

Anyways, it appears I have to wait until Monday now since DHL don't deliver on the weekend.


----------



## LovelyNJLily86 (Feb 15, 2015)

Is DHL the only shipping option from Canada for Resident visa's?


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

LovelyNJLily86 said:


> Is DHL the only shipping option from Canada for Resident visa's?


No they are not, but I chose to pay for the the DHL service offered with my biometrics appt.
Thought it would be simpler to have them send all my documents to Sheffield and then return my documents.


----------



## ckmk (Dec 14, 2014)

I hope you get your package delivered today. only last week I was in your position. we had a turn around of six days and I was convinced it meant bad news, and our delivery from UPS took an entire week. TRY not to be so anxious. I hope it's good news for you too!


----------



## ca4uk (Dec 10, 2014)

It could be worse, for me it was 10 days between getting a decision has been made email with DHL tracking number and actually getting my package. It spent 4 days sitting around in London for no apparent reason during that time as well....

My understanding is that DHL clears things with customs before the package actually arrives, so just because it cleared customs yesterday at 6:31am doesn't mean the package got there then (it might have still been on a plane then or maybe even not left LHR yet) That's probably what the person at the office you called was talking about. 

I know the waiting is torture. Hopefully you will have a visa on Monday.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

ca4uk said:


> It could be worse, for me it was 10 days between getting a decision has been made email with DHL tracking number and actually getting my package. It spent 4 days sitting around in London for no apparent reason during that time as well.... My understanding is that DHL clears things with customs before the package actually arrives, so just because it cleared customs yesterday at 6:31am doesn't mean the package got there then (it might have still been on a plane then or maybe even not left LHR yet) That's probably what the person at the office you called was talking about. I know the waiting is torture. Hopefully you will have a visa on Monday.


Thanks ca4uk for sharing your feedback and experience.
It just sounded very strange to me. 

Well the tracking site did say my package cleared customs in British Columbia @6:31 AM yesterday.

Friday, April 10, 2015 Location	Time	Pieces
10	Customs status updated	BRITISH COLUMBIA, BC - CANADA	06:31	
9	Departed Facility in LONDON-HEATHROW - UK	LONDON-HEATHROW - UK


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Hope you have news today


----------



## KITKAT5 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hope you will be smiling by end of today


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Hoping you are going to get good news today. Waiting to hear.


----------



## LovelyNJLily86 (Feb 15, 2015)

Twee, what's the update from DHL?


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Update ..... 

Just been notified.
With delivery courier now. ( 10:12 AM )
Delivery by end of day the website indicates.

I am NOT leaving the house, today  
I promise to post as soon as I know 

Thanks everyone for your support. 
This waiting is stressful !!!!!


----------



## hallelr (Jan 8, 2015)

Yay! So happy for you  I'm on day 7 and my nerves are wracked!!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

twee said:


> Update ..... Just been notified. With delivery courier now. ( 10:12 AM ) Delivery by end of day the website indicates. I am NOT leaving the house, today  I promise to post as soon as I know Thanks everyone for your support. This waiting is stressful !!!!!


Fingers crossed Twee!


----------



## Pchelsea (Apr 11, 2015)

Iam in same position. Waiting for reply from Sheffield on my wife's visa. UK government still like to torture you. Why they cannot give notice by e-mail. Anyways you are lucky I paid for priority service arrived same day as yours in England and I am still waiting. Good luck


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

2:30 my time here but still waiting for my package. 

Package is in the courier's delivery truck and will be delivered anytime up to 8:00 tonight, I've been told.
I haven't left the window watching. 

Thanks everyone for your good wishes.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

I got it !!!!!!

Just arrived. Never had to sign, just handed me a big package. 
Ripped open the plastic bag and went straight for my visa. 

Both my originals and copies pile were returned. 
The copies pile was still tied with string and not opened up. 

Very happy. Off for a tea to celebrate.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

twee said:


> I got it !!!!!!
> 
> Just arrived. Never had to sign, just handed me a big package.
> Ripped open the plastic bag and went straight for my visa.
> ...


I think you've set a speed record for fastest processing!! LOL. Congratulations!!
Now you can breath and sleep again. 

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## LovelyNJLily86 (Feb 15, 2015)

That is awesome!!!!!!!!! I'm so pleased for you! I know the stress is over, so now another task now - packing. Good luck! 







twee said:


> I got it !!!!!!
> 
> Just arrived. Never had to sign, just handed me a big package.
> Ripped open the plastic bag and went straight for my visa.
> ...


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

twee said:


> I got it !!!!!! Just arrived. Never had to sign, just handed me a big package. Ripped open the plastic bag and went straight for my visa. Both my originals and copies pile were returned. The copies pile was still tied with string and not opened up. Very happy. Off for a tea to celebrate.


Congratulations!


----------



## hallelr (Jan 8, 2015)

twee said:


> I got it !!!!!!
> 
> Just arrived. Never had to sign, just handed me a big package.
> Ripped open the plastic bag and went straight for my visa.
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

twee said:


> I got it !!!!!!
> 
> Off for a tea to celebrate.



Tea? Doesn't this call for champagne?


----------



## silken (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations! You must be absolutely over the moon!


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Tea? Doesn't this call for champagne?


 champagne later tonight. Mid afternoon is just tea 

Thanks Nyclon for all your help and support throughout the past months. 
We are so lucky to have you and Joppa guide us through this very stressful period.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

silken said:


> Congratulations! You must be absolutely over the moon!


Thanks, yes we certainly are. 
It's been a very stressful time. 

Now I'm hoping the house here sells really quickly so I can move across the pond and be with my husband again.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks Whatshouldwedo and Hellelr.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

twee said:


> I got it !!!!!!
> 
> Just arrived. Never had to sign, just handed me a big package.
> Ripped open the plastic bag and went straight for my visa.
> ...



So very happy to be reading this! 

The Canucks made the playoffs (I'm shocked that Boston, San Jose and LA didn't make it), you get your Visa, so hopefully your house will sell quickly (you're in a good area, so I should think it'll sell) so you can get over here!

Now, go get packing because you're moving to the UK! lane:


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> So very happy to be reading this!  The Canucks made the playoffs (I'm shocked that Boston, San Jose and LA didn't make it), you get your Visa, so hopefully your house will sell quickly (you're in a good area, so I should think it'll sell) so you can get over here! Now, go get packing because you're moving to the UK! lane:


Yes, I'm trying to sort out shipping companies to move things across to Scotland.
Were you happy with the moving company you used? 

My Vancouver house is quite large so need to sell a bit of furniture here before shipping the rest.
I'd really like to get feedback from others who shipped household things to the UK.

During the stress of my visa application I was also dealing with house viewings and my house on the market. 
Really am anxious to be able to get on the plane and be in the UK and only one house to look after. 

For 15 years I have had to go back and forth between 2 houses and trying to keep both organized and gardens tidy.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Advice that I've read about moving stuff over is that North American stuff often doesn't fit in UK homes. Furniture is an obvious one, but less obvious would be that cookie sheets from the US don't fit into British ovens. Also, we use English units for measuring recipes rather than Metric, so if you are bringing old faithful recipes, perhaps you DO want the non metric measuring cup.

More generically, things that are large, or small but heavy might be best left. There's a tipping point where replacing something is more economical than shipping it. I saw something roughly speaking about this at a logistics trade show; it can be expressed in an equation involving weight, volume and cost of replacement compared to shipping cost.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks Pallykin for your thoughtful advice.

Yes I have had to adjust a few things between the UK and Canada.
I already have a house in Scotland that has very large rooms so no problem fitting my furniture into it. 
The problem is that the UK house is already furnished so not sure what I will be swapping for my Vancouver things. 

Your cookie sheets was an excellent point. I found that out about 10 years ago.
Also my big Canadian size roaster tin doesn't fit my UK ovens 

I love to cook and bake and all my recipes are in the old cups measurements so I have 2 sets of measuring cups in the UK.
I found all the different flours in the UK difficult to get use to as well. Here we mainly use all purpose flours.
Kraft products are often used in Canadian recipes and impossible to locate in the UK.

What I do love though is ... many old, victorian houses have walk in pantries in the UK.
I love my walk in pantry in the Scotland house. 

I've got 3 companies on a list to call and get estimates from for shipping but really have no idea who is reliable or good.
Also not sure how long it will take for my items to actually arrive in the UK. I expect things will go to Glasgow port and then we have to transfer them from there to our area in Scotland.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

When I moved to London to get married (October '12), my then Fiancé (now husband) came over to a) meet my Dad's family (Thanksgiving Weekend) b) escort me to the UK.

When he was preparing to come over, I asked him to pack as little as possible because I wanted to use his baggage allowance (Air Canada) to bring my stuff over. We ended up with two suitcases and two Rubbermaid lidded containers... I think we were able to get everything within the allotted weight (I did a lot of weighing of suitcases.

In regards to what I brought, I brought some of my baking stuff (I got some cooking basics at the Zellers close out sales that summer), books and stuff from my childhood that I didn't want to part with, winter clothes, some Japanese dishes, and my beloved rice cooker (I am of Japanese ancestry, and while I know how to cook rice on the stove, I have never ever left home without a cooker... sadly, I killed the cooker when I plugged it in with what I thought was a power transformer... I was sad :Cry: ) I also sent some boxes via Postes Canada surface mail (not as cheap as I thought it would be)... I filled those boxes with things that I knew I wouldn't need when I first arrived and that I wouldn't be too upset about if they were lost in transit.

Since I've done a lot of moving for work over the last decade (Bella Bella and the Cayman Islands) and was living with my parents when I was in Vancouver, I didn't have any big furniture to move that Husband didn't already have in his flat.

In regards to movers, my Dad used to be in the storage business and says that QMM is pretty good and when I returned from the Caymans, The MI Group handled the Canada customs clearance of my belongings.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks WestCoastCanadianGirl for those names.
I've never had to ship household items internationally, before.

I've used Williams ( who went out of business - shocking ) to move house before but that was just from Richmond to Vancouver about 25 years ago


----------

